# WoooooHooooooo



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Kind of off topic, but I could just bust open with pride over my daughter. She went and got herself a job at Party City! LOL. I smell employee discount poontang! The sign on the door said "Halloween experts wanted". I guess tripping over skulls and skellies 365 days a year throughout the house qualifies her. Woooooo Hooooo, oh yeah, I said that, lol.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Congratulations Donna aka Goth-Lite  
Or should I be congratulating Vlad and Black Cat? lol


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Party City used to be my favorite place! We'd stop at the one in Saugus on the way to my grandmothers house, and they'd have a big section of stuff. Must be an awsome job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Remember you are not loosing a daughter you are gaining a discount. Yeahhhhhh!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I love Party city too..My wife saw it for the first time last weekend and fell in love with it. She "convinced" my daughter to have a halloween party so she could decorate the house with all the stuff they have there!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol .. that is cool, I always wanted to work at a store like that, but did convince my mom to let me have a few Halloween parties so I could go there and buy lots of cool stuff  It worked


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm glad I didn't have to walk away from my 19 years at this job to take the Party city gig myself, lol.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Our daughter starts her first day at Party City this Tuesday. She also found out her discount is 30% off regularly priced items and does not apply to anything on clearance. WooHoo. I already warned her that she'll be buying fog juice with that discount. Regular price of fog juice is $14.99 a gallon.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh MAN! I can't wait til my oldest (only 11 now) turns 16.... I know where he'll be getting a job. He can either work there or be grounded forever...lol Evil aren't I?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well my daughter is already asking me how long we want her to work at party city. She really wants to work at Sun Coast and they told her to reapply.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

She only has to work there for one day. That's all I'll need.


----------

